# Looking good



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

A very sweet Coffee Compass Hill & Valley out of the Oracle this morning. Probably the best espresso delivered todate.

Combination of things really.

H & V roasted on the 16/Jun/16 so now 19 days after roast the Beans at their best.

Built-in grinder set to 13 on the dial - Time set to 34 seconds including 8 secs pre-infusion

Brew temp up a little to 94C.

The set 21 grams in delivering 38 grams out.

With these parameters its mighty similar to using the EK for these Beans. Lighter roasts would be a different story.

Really enjoying using the Oracle. Requires care & attention but the results are very worth while.

Moving on to a really dark roast later today. Some of Coffee Compass mahogany roast.

I've contacted Sage to get a price for replacement burrs because I feel I'll be wearing them smooth quite quickly using my now preferred method.

After each session I run out the remainder of anything left in the hopper & clean off the tamping gadget. This means the grinder has nothing to grind at the end so I feel I take the risk of wearing the burrs quickly. I only put into the hopper the approx amount of beans I currently need i.e 43 grams for 2 drinks. 64 grams for 3 drinks & so on. Wasteful,I know but very worth while to get the very best out of the Machine. I also use 2 small bean bags in the hopper to keep weight on the Beans.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Glad it is working for you Ron.....you know how to tune a fiddle for certain.....which just goes to show, the right person can make a cuppa on virtually any machine


----------

